# Which works you listened to largest number of times?



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

For me it's the following:

Symphony no. 9 - Beethoven
Goldberg Variations - Bach
Brandenburg concertos, 3,4 and 5 - Bach
Other Beethoven symphonies
The Art of Fugue - Bach
41st symphony - Mozart
Grosse Fugue - Beethoven
24 preludes - Chopin
Messiah - Handel
Four seasons - Vivaldi


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Complete Keyboard Sonatas. Ronald Brautigam. Fortepiano.

Haydn Complete Keyboard Sonatas. Ronald Brautigam. Fortepiano.

Mozart Keyboard Sonatas 1-12. Roberto Prosseda, Fazioli piano (278) tuned with Vallotti Unequal Temperament. Sonatas 13-18 to follow.

I never tire of these great sonatas. Witty. Poignant. Virtuosic. Never ending ideas from these two great masters.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Four Brahms concertos
Bach keyboard concerto #1
Prokofiev piano concertos 1, 2, 3
Prokofiev violin concertos 1 & 2
Ravel left hand concerto
Rachmaninoff 2, 3 and Paganini piano concertos
Hovhaness PC #1 and VC #2
Mozart symphonies 38 through 41
More


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Bach - Coffee Cantata, Brandenburg 2
Haydn - Symphonies 88 92 94 100 102 104
Mozart - Marriage of Figaro, Clarinet Concerto, Piano Quintet (K452), Piano Concerto 24, Symphony 36 40 41
Beethoven - Op 18 Quartets, Symphonies 3 7 9, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto 4 and 5, Waldstein Sonata, Grosse Fugue
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Symphony 1 and 4
Dvorak - Symphonies 7 8 9, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Slavonic Dances (1st set)
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Holst - Planets
Copland - App Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, Symphony 3
Bernstein - Symphony 1, Prelude Fugue and Riffs


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Art of Fugue
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach - Well Tempered Clavier
Bach - Mass in B minor
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Bach - Leipzig Chorales
Bach - Clavierubung III
Beethoven - Diabelli Variations
Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5
Chopin - Barcarolle and Preludes
Haydn - String Quartets, op. 20
Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58
Mahler - Symphony no. 4 and Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart - Requiem and Mass in C minor
Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto
Schubert - Piano Sonata in G major, D 894
Shostakovich - Piano Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Weinberg - Violin Concerto
Zemlinsky - String Quartet no. 2


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Solo keyboard music by Scarlatti, Bach, and Haydn; string quartets by Haydn and Beethoven (early and middle). 

I've pretty much always got these on in the background when driving or at home. I love it, but it's also comparatively easy for me to tune out.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos 2 & 3
Beethoven Symphonies 3, 5, 7 & 9
Beethoven Late String Quartets
Beethoven Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Brahms Piano Trio No. 1
Brahms Piano Quintet
Brahms Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Brahms Symphonies 1-4
Brahms German Requiem
Bach Keyboard Concertos
Bach B minor Mass
Mozart Requiem
Mozart Piano Concertos 21 & 23
Mozart Symphonies 40 & 41
Durufle Requiem
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8 and 9
Faure Requiem
Grieg Piano Concerto
Haydn Piano Trio in G Major, "Gypsy Rondo"
Haydn Symphony No. 104
Mahler Symphonies 5 & 9
Mendelssohn Octet
Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Schumann Piano Concerto
Schumann Piano Quintet
Schubert Cello Quintet
Schubert String Quartet No. 14, "Death and the Maiden"
Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 "Organ"
Sibelius Symphonies 2, 5 and 7
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovksy Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
Verdi Requiem


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Nearly impossible to figure because I have 60 years to sort through. But figuring that when I was a kid I had fewer records, hence listened to them constantly, probably number one is the Eroica (which remains one of my "go to" symphonies).


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915"
Britten's "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings"
Wagner's "Siegfried Idyll"
Rimsky-Korsakov's "Russian Easter Overture"
Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil"
Gibbons: Church Music
Beethoven Symphonies
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 
Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde"
Mozart's Clarinet Concerto


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Tough one.

Elgar 2nd symphony
Schmidt 4th
Rimsky Scheherazade
Mahler 7
Tchaikovsky 6th
Raff 5th
Kalinnikov 1st


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven Piano Concerto's 5 and 3
Elgar Nimrod.
Mahler 2-8
Verdi Don Carlo
Verdi La Traviata


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For the first 10 years or so, I had a handwritten list of my CD's and made notes how often I played each single one. I stopped that in the mid nineties, so I have no hard data to go on. What I recall is that Gorecki's third was the leader of the pack at that time (when I had about 1000 classical CD's).


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Sibelius: Symphonies 7 and 5 and Tapiola
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Shostakovich: Symphony 5
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
Wagner: Prelude to Tristan and Isolde
Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 6
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Brahms: Piano Concerto no. 2
Liszt: Piano Concerto no. 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Mozart: Symphony 40


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Over my lifetime and in all performances? I am not sure I could even estimate but it would probably include most of Beethoven's symphonies and Mozart's later symphonies. It might include the 3rd and 4th Brahms symphonies and Schubert's 9th ("The Great"). I wouldn't be surprised if it included Bartok's piano concertos. It might be easier to say which works I have heard the most in the last year but the OP has not asked for that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> For the first 10 years or so, I had a handwritten list of my CD's and made notes how often I played each single one.


I like that. Did you keep the list?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope, three international moves wreak havoc on things you can keep.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> For the first 10 years or so, I had a handwritten list of my CD's and made notes how often I played each single one. I stopped that in the mid nineties, so I have no hard data to go on. What I recall is that Gorecki's third was the leader of the pack at that time (when I had about 1000 classical CD's).


I also log what I listen to. For me its Brahms Double Concerto, performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis and ASMF. Will be listening again later today as been discussing this concerto on Twitter.


----------



## SCSL (Apr 7, 2018)

In no particular order:

Beethoven Symphony No.9, 2nd movement 
Beethoven Koenig Stephan Op.117, Women’s Chorus
Mendelssohn’s Violin Concertos (E minor & D minor)
Mendelssohn’s String Quartet No. 6
Brahms Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor
Brahms Violin Concerto Op.77
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Dvorak Symphony No. 7, 1st movement 
JS Bach’s Organ works transcribed for piano 
Saint Saëns Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso Op. 28
Rachmaninoff’s Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini 
Paganini Hungarian Dance No.1 in G minor 
Bazzini La Ronde des Lutins - Scherzo Fantastique Op.25


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would add to my first post the Haydn Paris Symphonies complete set, alternating between Harnoncourt's delightfully quirky HIP performances and Bernstein's more traditional, beefy, large modern orchestra versions. Both sets spend a lot of time on hpowders' turntable!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Schoenberg's piano concerto. No kidding. I listened to it for 3 weeks each day and my appreciation towards it grew day by day. I heard it maybe 20 times which is more than any other classical composition. When I include non-classical, I listened over hundred times to Basil Poledouris Conan the Barbarian soundtrack, which is more than any other music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would add to my second post, the complete Mozart Keyboard music-all the Sonatas, Variations and short pieces, performed with energy and very stylishly, on fortepiano by the South African, Kristian Bezuidenhout. 
Simply wonderful and for me, completely addictive!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms: The Four Symphonies (Klemperer/Philharmonia) (Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw)
Brahms: Violin Concerto (Szeryng/Monteux) (Oistrakh/Klemperer)
Brahms: Double Concerto (Heifetz/Piatigorsky/Wallenstein)
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture (Walter/Columbia)
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet (any performance with Karl Leister)
Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Olbertz) 
Haydn: Piano Trios (Beaux Arts Trio)
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet (Berlin Phil. soloists) (Budapest String Quartet/Oppenheim)
Mozart: String Quarter No. 20 ,"Hoffmeister" (Quartetto Italiano)
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "Great" (Szell/Cleveland, his late '50s version)
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto (Stern/Ormandy)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (Karajan/Berlin-'63)
Beethoven: Symphony 9 (Reiner/Chicago)
Beethoven: Triple Concerto (Anda/Schneiderhan/Fournier/Fricsay)
Debussy: Clair de Lune
Debussy: "Nuages" from Three Nocturnes
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 (Kertesz/London Sym.)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Gendron/Haitink)
Grieg: The Last Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 (Maazel/Vienna Phil.)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 (Szell/Cleveland)
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 (Borodin String Quartet)
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Janis/Dorati)
Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Klemperer/Philharmonia) (Kletzki/Philharmonia)
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture (Klemperer/Philharmonia)


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Brahms Clarinet Trio Op.114 (version for viola with the great Yuri Bashmet)
Brahms Klavierstucke Op.116-119 ( a mix of Glenn Gould and Julius Katchen)
Brahms Symphony No.4 (Furtwangler and BPO)
Mozart Piano Concerto 12,14,17,20,21,23,24 (a mix of Geza Anda, Annie Fischer, Horowitz et al.,)
Mozart Great Mass in C Minor (John Gardiner)
Mozart Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat major K 452 (Dennis Brain Wind Ensemble)
Josquin _Missa L'homme armé sexti toni_ (Peter Phillips with The Tallis Scholars)
Josquin various motets (Herreweghe and La Chapelle Royale)
Wagner _Parsifal_ (Knappertbusch/Vickers 1964)
Wagner _Die Walkure_ (Furtwangler studio recording)
Verdi _Falstaff_ (Karajan 1956, Gobbi/Panerai/Schwarzkopf/Moffo)
Verdi _Don Carlo_ (Giulini/Domingo/Caballe/Verrett)
Ponchielli _La Gioconda _(Votto/Callas 1959)
Bach _St Matthew Passion_ (Herreweghe)
Bach Musical Offering
Bach Six Solos for Violin (Szigeti)
Beethoven Diabelli Variations and Six Bagatelles Op. 126 (on fortepiano with Gary Cooper)
Beethoven String Quartet No.13 
Schubert String Quintet
Schubert Arpeggione Sonata
Scriabin Piano Sonata No.2 and 10 (Ruth Laredo)
Scriabin Fantasy in B minor
Ysaye Six Sonatas for Solo Violin
Poulenc _Dialogues des Carmélites_


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

All of the Mozart piano concertos from 9-27, Don Giovanni, Figaro, Cosi fan tutte, Magic Flute, symphonies 29,38,39,40,41 and a number of chamber works by Mozart. Beethoven symphonies 3,5,6,7 and his piano concertos and a number of Haydn symphonies. Rossini overtures, Brahms symphony 3...................


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Over the last several decades, there are three works which I have been finding and listening to every known recording:

Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
Durufle - Requiem
Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor (this has been a huge undertaking; at last count I'd heard about 280 recordings)

Aside from those three, I'd say 75% of my classical music listening is to solo piano and chamber music by these three composers:

Bach
Brahms
Debussy


----------



## Parsifal62 (May 17, 2018)

LvB symphonies, HvK 77
LvB late quartets Budapest quartet
LvB piano concerti Szell/Fleischer
Wagner Ring Furtwangler lascala
Wagner Tristan Bohm
Wagner Parsifal Kna 62
Mahler 2,3,5,6,7 Bernstein 80s
Mahler 1,8 Solti
Mahler 4 Szell
Mahler 9 HvK

Mostly my favorite works/most played recordings


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Art of Fugue (Kenneth Gilbert)
Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier (Rosalyn Tureck)
Beethoven - Hammerklavier Sonata (Maurizio Pollini)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique (Abbado)
Cabezon - Organ Works (Uriol)
Handel - Keyboard Suites (Scott Ross)
Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58 (Alfred Brendel)
Haydn - String Quartets, op. 20 (Salomon Quartet)
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde (Various)
Mahler - Symphony no. 4 (Haitink)
Mahler - Symphony no. 5 (Sinopoli)
Mozart - Mass in C minor (Raymond Leppard)
Mozart - Requiem (Karl Bohm)
Mozart - Magic Flute (Klemperer)
Rachmaninov - Preludes (Richter)
Schubert - Piano Sonata, D 959 (Brendel)
Schumann - Kreisleriana (Walter Gieseking)
Shostakovich - Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues (Tatiana Nikolayeva)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Nearly impossible to figure because I have 60 years to sort through...


Yep, me too 
That being said, I suppose over all that time the pieces I've listened to most would be:

Mahler - Symphonies 2 & 3
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Shostakovich - Symphonies 5, 7, 11 & 13
Ravel - La Valse
Respighi - Rome Trilogy
Rimsky Korsakov - Scheherazade
Holst - The Planets
Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances
Prokofiev - Symphonies 5 & 3; Scythian Suite
Walton - Belshazzars Feast & Symphony No.1
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hard one but here goes:

Beethoven all symphonies (clear winner) 
Brahms all symphonies 
Mahler symphonies 1, 2, 4-7, 9
Bruckner symphonies 4-9
Schumann all symphonies
Bach Cello Suites
Dvorak all symphonies (esp 3-9)
Mendelssohn string quartets 
Tchaikovsky symphonies 2, 4-6
Novak - Slovak Suite
Dvorak - serenade for strings
Schubert all symphonies
Lalo - cello concerto
Tchaikovsky - string quartets
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances
Brahms - Hungarian Dances
Dvorak - String quartets
Arvo Part g Tabula Rasa
Mozart symphonies 23-41
Crusell clarinet concertos
Holst planets
Haydn Paris symphonies......... Etc


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I wonder what duration the people that can count their most listened works have been listening? I've been practicing, listening and collecting classical music 45 years. I listen every day, perform at least one thing every year, and buy something most months. I estimate I've owned 10,000-12,000 LPs, cassettes, CDs and downloads in that time but only maintain a collection of about 300.

I'd say it's not possible to note what I have heard or listened to most. I can say however these are the staples that remain in my collection and probably have been around longest and ergo been played or heard the most (I list performers if I have a favorite or a version I've had more than 25 years' duration):

Bach Brandenburg concertos by Ristenpart and/or Collegium Aureum 

Bach Orchestral Suites Casals

Bach Cantatas BWV 56, 71, 78 and 82

Bach Little Notebook for Anna Magdalena Leonhardt, Linde

Beethoven symphonies Ansermet and Norrington's 1985 set

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 30-32 Pollini

Beethoven & Brahms violin concertos Kennedy 

Brahms Symphony 4 Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt, Furtwangler 1949 Weisbaden

Brahms Piano Trio No. 3/Mendelssohn Trio No. 1 Suk Trio

Bruckner Symphony No. 3 Schuricht Vienna Phil 

Bruckner symphonies Jochum DG 

Debussy La Mer Stokowski

Handel's Messiah Hogwood, Marriner

Handel Israel In Egypt Abravanel

Haydn Sturm & Drang symphonies Bruggen

Haydn Paris symphonies Dorati

Haydn Paukenmesse (kettledrum), Nelson and Theresa masses George Guest, Willcocks

Liszt tone poems Kurt Masur

Krommer Partitas Le Gran Partita

Mendelssohn Elijah

Mendelssohn Symphony 5 "Reformation" Toscanini

Mendelssohn Sextet / Borodin Quintet in C minor Vienna Octet

Mozart Don Giovanni Maazel (from the film)

Mozart wind concertos Hogwood conducting

Mozart "Great" Mass in C minor Davis

Rossini Messa di Gloria Herbert Handt's 1976 version

St. Saens Organ Symphony/Franck Symphony in D Minor Ansermet

St. Saens Violin Concerto No. 3/Paganini Concerto in One Movement Campoli

Schuman Violin Concerto (Zukofsky) / Piston Symphony 2 Tilson Thomas condcuting

Shostakovich Symphonies 8 & 10

Richard Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra Susskind St. Louis Symphony

R. Strauss 4 Last Songs Flagstad Furtwangler

Switched On Classics

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture/Souvenir de Florence/Suite "Mozartiana"/Serenade for Strings

Vivaldi Sacred Choral Music Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi Four Seasons transcribed for flute Galway


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ll list the piano concertante works probably most listened to through the years:

- Bach 1
- Mozart 9-27
- Beethoven 2-5
- Chopin 2
- Schumann
- Liszt 1-2, Totentanz
- Brahms 1-2
- Tchaikovsky 1
- Rach 2-4, Paganini
- Busoni, the big one
- Ravel in G
- Medtner 3/Ponti
- Bartok 1-3
- Prokofiev 1-5
- Shosty 1-2
. Messiaen Canyons aux Etoiles
- Keuris
- Nørgård Due Tempi


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I know this pretty much exactly because of last.fm. 

Over the last three years the top albums have been:
Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
Vivaldi - various Bassoon concertos
Vivaldi - four seasons
Händel - water music


However, over the last year the top pieces were:
Händel - water music
Haydn - Op. 33 quartets
Mozart - Piano concerto No. 12
Beethoven - WoO 47 early piano sonatas
Vivaldi - various Bassoon concertos
Beethoven - WoO 36 piano quartets
Händel - fireworks music
Glass - Violin concerto No. 2



These lists are rather odd, though, because they're just play counts and don't measure my engagement level. For instance, I tend to put on Händel as background music so it gets a lot of plays. Conversely, a lot of pieces I really like only go on when I'm in the mood for them so they don't always feature highly. e.g. 

Barber's violin concerto
Shostakovich - violin concerto 1
Haydn - cello concerto 1
Beethoven symphonies 3, 5, and 7
Bach - Brandenburg concertos (especially 3, 5, and 6)
Bach - Double violin concerto
Mozart - Piano concerto No. 20
Mozart - violin concertos (esp. later ones)


----------



## GrotesqueFugue (May 18, 2018)

Wish I'd started a proper tally of which CDs I'd played a long time ago, but best guess based on listening habit roughly in order:
Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 130/133 (Emerson Quartet)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 32 (Claudio Arrau)
Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 132 (Emerson Quartet)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 (Claudio Arrau)
Bach - Mass in B minor (Bruggen) 
Bach - Partita for Violin No. 2 (Perlman) 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis (Masur)
Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 131 (Emerson Quartet)
Liszt/Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 arranged for Piano (Katsaris)
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9, split fairly evenly between Karajan and Liszt's solo piano arrangement performed by Katsaris.
Dvořák - Quartets 3/8/9 (Prague Quartet)
Mendelssohn - Quartets probably equally split with a slight bias towards No. 6 (Emerson Quartet)
Beethoven - Violin Sonatas 9/10 (Perlman/Ashkenazy)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bartok - String Quartet 2
Beethoven - Piano Concerto 5 "Emperor"
Borodin - Piano Quintet
Brahms - Variations On A Theme By Haydn
Bruckner - Symphony 9
Dvorak - The Water Goblin
Haydn - Piano Concerto in D Major
Mahler - Symphony 7
Medtner - Skazka Op 20, No 1
Mozart - Serenade No 10 For Winds
Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 1
Rachmaninov - The Isle Of The Dead
Ravel - String Quartet
Schubert - String Quartet 14 "Death And The Maiden"
Schumann - Piano Quintet
Scriabin - Piano Sonata 5
Sibelius - Tapiola
Stravinsky - The Rite Of Spring
Walton - Symphony 1


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

No point doing a list but at the top is probably Bach's English Suites, the work I first fell in love with and still listen to regularly with great pleasure.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is probably going to be some of the Beethoven symphonies (perhaps 3, 5 and 6) because there are so many different recordings and I like a great range of approaches to Beethoven.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

If I look to see which CDs I've had the longest, and which of those I still listen to, then the following are probably the pieces I've listened to the most

In no particular order

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Bruch Violin Concerto in Gm
Holst The Planets
Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1
Beethoven Symphonies 3, 6, 7 and 9
Brahms Symphonies 1-4
Shostakovich Symphony no 5
Bach Double Violin Concerto in Dm
Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Mahler Symphony no 4 and 5
Stravinsky Firebird and Petrushka
Sibelius Symphonies 2&5
Britten Simple Symphony and Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I often have Beethoven, Schumann, Bach, Debussy, Ravel, Chopin, Schubert, Haydn, and Prokofiev solo piano playing while I work. Heresy to some, perhaps, but I do it.

Otherwise it's Beethoven, Wagner, Haydn, Brahms, and Mozart in most listened, fairly run of the mill.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Almost impossible to say, but I'll go with Liszt's Sonata in Bm, mostly because I went through a period over the course of a month or so where I listened to it every day comparing various recordings. I've never done that with any other work (probably for the best as I eventually tired of it).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably these top my list for most ever times listened to:

Beethoven: Ninth, Third, Fifth, Fidelio

Handel: Messiah

Bellini: La Sonnambula

Rossini: Barber of Seville

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda

Wagner: Flying Dutchman


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Debussy: La Mer
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1
Saint Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Wagner: Der Ring das Nibelungen
Korngold: Piano Concerto
Rozsa: Violin Concerto
Bax: Symphony No. 1
Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3
Rimsky Korsakov: Scherherazade
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Martinu: Symphony No. 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Holst: The Planets
Wm. Schuman: Symphony No. 3


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Bach: 6 Solo Partitas and Sonatas for Violin
Beethoven: Symphony no. 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata no.32
Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Verdi: Requiem


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a few. There are plenty more that get regular rotation in my system.

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Bartok - 2nd piano concerto
Bartok - Concerto for strings, percussion and celesta
Barber - 1st piano concerto
Barber - Madea's dance of vengious 
Penderecki - Violin concerto no. 2 "metamorphosen"
Carter - 1st and 2nd string quartet
Berg - Violin concerto
Joan Tower - Concerto for orchestra
Reich - Music for 18 musicians
Magnus Lindberg - Sculpture


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Impossible to tell but it may well be the symphonic cycle of either Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler or Shostakovich as I acquired them all fairly early on and to this day get no less playing time than anything else.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Over the years the things I always come back to are:

1. Haydn string quartets, particularly Op.74 & 76.
2. Mozart's late piano works, especially K332 and his string quintets.
3. Holst's The Planets (which has had several mentions already).
4. Satie's ballet music for _Parade.
_5.Debussy's_ Preludes.
_
There are various other bits and pieces like Ravel's Jeux d'eau and his Sonatine; Bach's Italian Concerto and partitas for solo violin etc.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Impossible to say. For nearly seventy years I have been seeking out new music, and play items a lot to lodge them in my memory. Once I have done this, I move on to fresh fields, but dip into previous discoveries on a sudden whim. Not very systematic, but it works for me.


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Beethoven Violin sonatas /all/ by Menuhin, Szeryng, Zukerman, 
Beethoven piano trios (all)
Beethoven Triple concerto
Beethoven Violin concerto
Beethoven piano conc. 3,5
Beethoven symphonies 7,5,2,6
Mendelssohn Double conc. d minor
Mendelssohn Violin conc. e minor op.64
Shostakovich String Quartets 10-14
Brahms Chamber works


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

*Thalberg, Liszt, Paraphrases to Italian operas* (Francesco Nicolosi, Marco Polo)
*William Wallace symphonies and orchestral works* (Hyperion)
*Verdi / Luisa Miller* with MET. Opera
*Liszt, everything he has composed.*
*Howard Hudson symphonies *(Mercury and Delos) 
*Tschaikowsky, 5th, 6th and Manfred.
**Wagner, Tannhäuser, Lohengrin and den Fliegenden Holländer* with Janowski and Barenboim
*Chopin, everything* with Ohlsson, Katsaris, Zimerman and Co
*Bortkiewicz, everything* with Soldano and Huybregts 
*Scriabin, everything *and sonatas ONLY with Laredo. 
*Rachmaninov with Jorge* and with Jorge and with Jorge, etc... 
*Beethoven with Lenny *
*And everything Sergiu has contacted*. (also the rehearsals...)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dimace said:


> *Howard Hudson symphonies *(Mercury and Delos)


I hope that Hudson's symphonies are better than Hanson's.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I missed off:
Dvorak and Schubert String Quartets
Beethoven Violin Sonatas


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I’ve listened to Beethoven’s first piano concerto more than any other piece of classical music. I just think it’s the most entertaining composition ever.


----------

